# How my babies came to me..



## Williesmom (Sep 26, 2005)

I had just lost my kitty soul mate...and was at a local pet stored owned by one of the best people around. She had a few siamese mix kitties that someone had just brought in. Knowing I am a sucker for white kitties..esp with blue eyes..she called me to come see them. I didnt see any that clicked with me but there were others that someone had dropped a few weeks prior. I held the most vocal one and he went limp in my arms with love.. DH said to bring him home and I did. A few days later I still didnt feel like he was what I was looking for and began to meagerly self search if I REALLY liked him at all. Wasnt that I minded him I just wasnt bonding..even to the point to considering finding him a home..that was when he got his name..Will he stay or will he go...Willie. It wasnt long after that he became my sweet baby that I will do anything for..including take up for him when he broke the 55gal fish tank on new floors  ..After all it wasnt on purpose..he was trying to redecorate the house.. :lol: 

Nada..is the kitten born to some friends that have been over run with cats and kittens.. They are SLOWLY trying to fix the cats one at a time but not nearly fast enough.. However when she was born she must have been the UGLIEST tori I have ever seen before. I immediately felt sorry for her and asked dh if she could come home. He response was "not a chance..do I look crazy" My response "Not a way am I going to listen.. She's so ugly she HAS to come home just to feel some love" and "not a way she can stay where she is" So "not a" became Nada. AND she's not so ugly anymore  .. Dh is one of her favorite people too.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Willie*

That's a great story about both your babies.  
Especially about your 'ugly' kitty - I bet she's beautiful really!
But what I want to know is .. were there any fish in the tank when it got broken?  

seashell


----------



## Williesmom (Sep 26, 2005)

:lol: OMGosh.. Yes there were fish in the tank. We had just started doing the floors(entire house) over and found the perfect laminate hardwood (carpet for bedrooms).. we had laid the entire room except next to my bedroom door (where you need to do these cuts to go through the door).. Anyway we had been talking about getting either a bigger tank or just waiting til these guys died off and doing away with a tank all together. Put the floor down set the fish tank back up after cleaning and moving.. Fast forward a week..we are in dd bedroom doing carpet and dh goes to get a drink then I hear him hollering..couldnt understand him so I went to see what he needed. There is a plant shelf in the lr above the fish tank where I have always kept this heavy wooden bear statue and Willie had appearantly decided he didnt want it up there anymore. The bear hit the side of the tank and water was gushing everywhere..up under the edge of the flooring that was still incomplete..of course this is on a Sunday evening and the local pet supply stores are closed except for 1 which I prefer not to deal with. Anyhow while cleaning the water up..Willie lays above us watching us frantically vacumming and mopping, drying and collecting fish from the floor. Happy ending to the story..all fish survived (goldfish)..Willie forced us to choose to keep a tank awhile longer and got a 75 on a really good sale. To which he has since jumped off that self above again and his weight has broken the glass canopy on the new tank..  But I still love my Willie!! He does have such personality


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Willie*

Crikey, he sounds like a handful! But very loveable.
I'm glad you managed to save all the fishies  

seashell


----------

